# Violence aboard ship



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

http://www.sunstar.com.ph/zamboanga/local-news/2015/04/12/2-chinese-dead-cargo-ship-violence-402051

2 dead one wounded. Ship now boarded by Philippine officials

Ship is an Ore carrier out of Australia for China


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Somebody cheated at Mah Jhong?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I bet it will cost them a packet to get away from the Philippines!

John T


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Wot ? Scouse Firemen and Geordies on deck??


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day billyboy.yesterday.21:25.re:violence aboard ship.well thats one trip they wont forget.regards ben27


----------

